# GODZILLA KING OF THE MONSTERS (Wonderland Records, 1977)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Two Godzilla stories that is spoken. It features two stories: Godzilla vs. Amphibion and Godzilla vs. the Alien Invasion. Godzilla vs. Amphibion is about Godzilla and a swimming reptile with sharp lobster claws and a 100 foot tall fin on his back fighting in the Bermuda Triangle and Miami. Godzilla vs. the Alien Invasion is about Godzilla coming out of Lake Michigan and fighting some aliens and these type of "slimy" monsters."

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/shared/mrj3md9g82


----------

